# Theraphosa Blondi & Theraphosa stirmi



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

in the uk i can only find t stirmi is the blondi rare in the uk?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems to be a real drought of blondi :devil: im busting to get the hold of one too :whistling2:


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Seems to be a real drought of blondi :devil: im busting to get the hold of one too :whistling2:


there seems to be loads of Theraphosa Stirmi around but no Blondi weird aint it lol im not ready for a stirmi or a blondi yet i aint been in the game long enough lol but will have some in the future


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Theraphosa stirmi was my 2nd terrestrial T, so you can be ready anytime : victory: The key to it is research the life out of the T you are interested in, then when you have enough research done...research some more :lol2:


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Theraphosa stirmi was my 2nd terrestrial T, so you can be ready anytime : victory: The key to it is research the life out of the T you are interested in, then when you have enough research done...research some more :lol2:


brilliant mate im excited to see where this hobby takes me im researching spiders every day lol love it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What about T.apophysis?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

selina20 said:


> What about T.apophysis?


They are quite elusive too arent they? I got mine as a sling off here a few years ago but havent really seen any about...I would love to get the hold of an AF for my subadult male and then hopefully flood the place with them :2thumb:


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> They are quite elusive too arent they? I got mine as a sling off here a few years ago but havent really seen any about...I would love to get the hold of an AF for my subadult male and then hopefully flood the place with them :2thumb:


where were you in march then lol 
i had a female and sub adult male for sale


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

They werent up for postage though? Were they? If you say yes I will hang myself :lol2:


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

lol 
nope they whernt 
they came with tanks 
and its slightly risky posting a bulky 10 inch spid 
and she was gravid so she had a very fragile abdomen


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> They are quite elusive too arent they? I got mine as a sling off here a few years ago but havent really seen any about...I would love to get the hold of an AF for my subadult male and then hopefully flood the place with them :2thumb:


Is there only 3 types of Theraphosa


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah m8 stirmi, blondi and apophysis. ..have a goose at this sticky its a great guide :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/664079-theraphosa-situation-visual-id.html


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Yeah m8 stirmi, blondi and apophysis. ..have a goose at this sticky its a great guide :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/664079-theraphosa-situation-visual-id.html


thats a good read would be nice to have all 3 in your collection


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

tarantula1988 said:


> thats a good read would be nice to have all 3 in your collection


2 out of 3 aint bad....for now :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> 2 out of 3 aint bad....for now :whistling2: :lol2:


witch ones you got mate?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Stirmi and apophysis and I have an actual longing to get a blondi :mf_dribble: lol im actually considering starting a begging thread to see if anyone can get me one at the BTS show if there was any :whistling2:


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

I found a blondi quite easily last year when looking.


----------



## dragunov6 (Jan 28, 2016)

tarantula1988 said:


> in the uk i can only find t stirmi is the blondi rare in the uk?


hey tell my something i realy want to have T.Apophysis but i can't get it anywhere but at home i have 2 male blondies and one female problem is that im from slovenia europe where can i get T.apophysis


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Hamm or Marbach shows in Germany usually have them. 
I got both blondi and apophysis slings at Marbach, I also got apophysis slings at BTS show in the UK


----------



## dragunov6 (Jan 28, 2016)

PeterUK said:


> Hamm or Marbach shows in Germany usually have them.
> I got both blondi and apophysis slings at Marbach, I also got apophysis slings at BTS show in the UK


thank you for the information and one question more what about T.stirmi what is the diference among those 3


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

dragunov6 said:


> thank you for the information and one question more what about T.stirmi what is the diference among those 3


It is extremely easy to see what the differences are between the slings.

T apophysis . . . Pinkish white feet (all 8)
T blondi. . . . . . No colouration an any of the feet
T stirmi . . . . . . Only the front 4 feet are coloured



I would show you some photos but photobucket is down for maintenance :devil: so i'll try and remember to do it later


----------



## dragunov6 (Jan 28, 2016)

PeterUK said:


> It is extremely easy to see what the differences are between the slings.
> 
> T apophysis . . . Pinkish white feet (all 8)
> T blondi. . . . . . No colouration an any of the feet
> ...


ok thanks and what price you have for apophysis ? and stirmi if you have it


----------

